
The fact that we are living in a simulation - kocahmet1
https://www.infopadd.com/article/the-fact-that-we-are-living-in-a-simulation/1656
======
eloff
This is the least compelling argument on the subject I have seen. New-agey
religious hokus-pokus. That you can't prove it wrong, doesn't make it
plausible - a LOT of things fall into that category including Bertrand
Russel's teapot.

How about talking about the mathematical intuition behind simulation theory.
If you think it plausible that we will one day create simulations complex
enough to contain conscious beings, and you think it likely we are not the
only such civilization in the universe, then it naturally follows that
simulated universes well out number real ones. Thus we're more likely to find
ourselves in a simulated universe than a real one. If you accept the first
premise, which is a jump with our current technology, but maybe not a jump out
of reach - then one must accept the conclusion as well.

Or one can look at how odd it is that the entropy of a 3-dimensional volume of
space is proportional to the surface area - not the volume. That's a counter-
intuitive result that strongly suggests our three dimensions are an illusion.

Or even spooky action at a distance - instantaneous communication of quantum
state across vast distances is difficult to explain in a physical universe,
but could be much easier in a simulation - especially if entangled particles
shared some sort of locality inside the computer running it (e.g. adjacent
bits in memory.)

------
yiinlee
the issue is not new. but this is the most interesting and deep argument on
the subject i have seen to date. now that i have read this, my life will never
be the same! lol

